# 2013 F250 gas fill



## fabcraftinc (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a 2013 F250. In september I started having difficulty filling the gas tank. The gas pump would shut off a few times while putting in 25 plus gallons. I thought it was the pumps where I always got gas. In the last two weeks I have had to travel alot and use different gas stations. I now can only put in a half gallon at a time before the pump does its auto shutoff. There doesnt appear to be any damage in the fill tube or vent, but I am assuming there is a problem in this area. Any ideas?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The anti-siphoning valve maybe trip close


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Have this issue a lot on our work trucks here, The main issue is where ford put the vent off the carbon filter system down by the fuel tank, the vent is routed to one of you bed cross members, it fills up with dirt and snow and mud, etc. gets plugged and you can't fill. ford came out with a fix that runs the vent tube all the way up into the engine compartment and has a little filter on the end. This has solved 95 % of ours. When that no longer works, the carbon unit needs replaced. Very poor design on fords part. Some times you can remove the hose and shake the rocks and dirt out and get it working again. Get up under there and see how the tank is vented, you'll find it.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Yup it is the vent canister. Happened on my 11. Wicked pain in the ass when it's 10 below and you're trying to fill up


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

y


scottr said:


> Have this issue a lot on our work trucks here, The main issue is where ford put the vent off the carbon filter system down by the fuel tank, the vent is routed to one of you bed cross members, it fills up with dirt and snow and mud, etc. gets plugged and you can't fill. ford came out with a fix that runs the vent tube all the way up into the engine compartment and has a little filter on the end. This has solved 95 % of ours. When that no longer works, the carbon unit needs replaced. Very poor design on fords part. Some times you can remove the hose and shake the rocks and dirt out and get it working again. Get up under there and see how the tank is vented, you'll find it.


yeah happened to mine also, common issue on these trucks


----------



## jonc41 (Nov 28, 2016)

The vent valve for the charcoal canister is probably plugged with dirt. There is a tsb out on the older models, it says to replace the canister and re-route the vent to a better spot. They are not cheap though. You may get lucky and be able to take the vent line off the canister and blow it out with air but that's a long sho


----------

